# Another NPT substrate question....



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm redoing my 75g. I plan on using an 1-1.5inches of Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix and capping it with a black substrate. Since I've run out of 3M color quartz, I was planning on using Black Flourite or Eco Complete. I've been reading this forum for a couple of days and there seems to be conflicting advice on whether to use either of these two substrates to cap the potting mix. Can I use either of these substrates to cap my soil with and be successful?

Also, does anyone have the link to Tom Barr's article on Dry start, I can't seem to find it, neither can google...

Thanks!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I've read about EcoComplete just be patient with it. Personally, for a black substrate cap, I just use Diamond brand blasting grit. It's heavy enough to hold the substrate down, fine enough to hold new plants, looks great, and to my knowledge is either inert or inert-enough to not mess around chemically in a negative way. I've got it in my kids' betta tank and in my office picotope.


----------



## poissonkimbo (Dec 21, 2010)

I too am looking for a good black substrate cover, and this sounds like something I could get at my local hardware store or co-op. I googled the product to get a clearer picture of what I am looking for, and ran across a discussion of the metals and blasting properties ofthe stuff. If I go out looking for this product what should I look for to make sure that I am getting the same product that you are using? I just want to make sure I am using something inert and not introducing metals into my water. 

Thanks.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Black diamond works awesome but so do any of the other coal slag sand blasting grits like Black Magic. While it does contain a small amount of toxic metals and other nasty stuff, I have never heard of anyone actually experiencing problems with plants or inverts related to this. It can be a little sharp though and have had it scratch their glass (almost all sand can do this though) or worry that it will tear up their bottom feeding fish.

You can use Flourite or EcoC but as a cap they are kind of expensive. Fine black gravel, sand blasting grit, Caribsea ActivFlora Midnight Black (crushed lava rock) are all good/much cheaper choices.


----------



## poissonkimbo (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Franco. Glad I found this forum b/c it's been so helpful with the fine points of my planning!


----------



## jnickerson1977 (Aug 21, 2011)

Are the blasting grits and others like it safe for inverts? Being made to rip off layers of paint and rust, i'm sure they're very sharp grains. Has anyone tried it with snails, corys, pecos, and other soft belly fish? I'm in love with the black substrate look, but I've also just gotten into keeping pomaceas.


----------



## frroK (May 9, 2011)

I really thought hard about using the blasting grit. But I was too nervous about the sharpeness and other nasties but in the end I went with Eco-complete cap over my dirt. It's ok so far. The only issues I have with it are. It's not completely black. It's very light so plants don't stay rooted in the beginning. So you'll have to deal with plants that keep floating up. Pita!! and the mm size is a little larger for my liking. Check out substratesource.com. I ordered some midnight black inert fine gravel from them. Its fine but looks really nice. I'm trying it on a little glass bowl with some hairgrass that I have in sunlight. Dry start. (no fauna) here is a pic of my tank with Eco.


----------

